# Sony decks and Sirius radio?



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

So i'm looking at a new Sony deck for my B3. The deck is satellite ready.

What exactly do I need to make Sirius work? I'm getting conflicting reports from stereo shops and from online resources. 

I'm pretty sure I need the Sirius SC-C1 adapter. But there's also a Sirius SNYSC1C which I need in addition to the first Sirius adapter or instead of it, depending on who I talk to. 

And there's also the Sirius Connect unit (SCVDOC1C) which I may or may not need, again depending on who I ask.

Any radio experts that can tell me definitively what I need?

I do have a new and unused Sirius starmate 5 at home as well, but i'd rather use the control from the head unit.

Thanks!


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

hey Dan;

added a Kenwood Deck with Sirirus to my B3, here's what i needed:

Kenwood KCA-SR50 + Sirius SC-C1.Contrary to directions, I have the antenna hidden inside the trunk for a cleaner look. works great with no loss of reception

hth

KeyDub


----------

